# The sexy move OLLs



## dada222 (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, being inspired by the guy that made the tutorial about solving the cube using only the sexy move, I decided to make up OLLs that include the sexy move. Of course, 37 cases already have such algorithms in the wiki, but heck, noone's going to use these anyway... so I'll just dump them in here... Note that each image will look like this.





U

which means that if you want to solve this exact case, you'll have to add a U to the beginning of the alg. Of course, that isn't convenient and you'd never do it, that's why I'm not including it in the algs, just think of it as a different case; I should have a different images that match the exact case the algorithms are for but it would take too much time. So I just add an U layer rotation to make my point.
In addition, SM=sexy move= RUR'U', SM'=sexy move reflection. I also include PLL skip cases (referring to sticker colors, of course) and a comment... 
Here are the first five. All "cross" cases. More to come soon.






U
U L’ SM L (SM)x5
PLL SKIP:
FU=FUR, RU=RUB BU=BUR
Comment: Pretty neat and fast.





U2
B2 U’ L SM L ‘ U B2 R U’ R’ U
PLL SKIP:
Rest of the cube completed. 
Comment: Obviously, this flips two adjacent corners. Has other applications as well.





R2 SMx2 R’ U2 R U R’ U R’ U R U R U’ R’ U (SM)X3
PLL SKIP: FRU=BRU, FLU=BLU





U'
R U2 L R’ SMx3 L’ U ‘ R U’ R’ U y2 SMx3
PLL SKIP: RUB=RU
Comment: Not too bad... not great either.





U
L’ U2 R’ L SM’x3 R U L ‘ U L U’ y2 SM’x3 
PLL SKIP: Obvious.
Comment: Symmetrical of previous, much slower.

More to be added soon... comments or any help would be appreciated... 

PS. If you're wondering what's the point of this, my answer is.. I don't know :confused:


----------



## aronpm (Jul 13, 2010)

dada222 said:


> U
> U L’ SM L (SM)x5


RUR'URU'R'URU'R'URU2R'



> U2
> B2 U’ L SM L ‘ U B2 R U’ R’ U.


RUR'URU2R' U2 R'U'RU'R'U2R U2



> R2 SMx2 R’ U2 R U R’ U R’ U R U R U’ R’ U (SM)X3


RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2R



> U'
> R U2 L R’ SMx3 L’ U ‘ R U’ R’ U y2 SMx3


RU2R'U'RU'R'



> U
> L’ U2 R’ L SM’x3 R U L ‘ U L U’ y2 SM’x3


RUR'URU2R'


WTF IS THIS **** MANG


----------



## dada222 (Jul 13, 2010)

I know.. it sucks... lol.

Flame this all you want... it kind of deserves it.

EDIT: Of course, the point of this is to have the sexy move in all OLLs. Yours don't.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 13, 2010)

Now do it with T perm.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 13, 2010)

A lot of your algorithms (apart from being unnecessarily long) have some cancellations which you don't acknowledge because you want to denote it as "SM". Also, Sexy Move x 5 = U R U' R'. That can actually make your first algorithm viable, although for that COLL case I personally prefer l' U' L' U R U' L U.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 13, 2010)

dada222 said:


> EDIT: Of course, the point of this is to have the sexy move in all OLLs. Yours don't.



Sune: R U R' U R U2 R' => [R, U] [U2, R] => *(R U R' U')* (U2 R U2 R')

Just sayin'.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> dada222 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Of course, the point of this is to have the sexy move in all OLLs. Yours don't.
> ...



Point taken.



> A lot of your algorithms (apart from being unnecessarily long) have some cancellations which you don't acknowledge because you want to denote it as "SM". Also, Sexy Move x 5 = U R U' R'. That can actually make your first algorithm viable, although for that COLL case I personally prefer l' U' L' U R U' L U.



Yeah. You're right. To be honest, I'm making these more for fun than anything else, simply for the sake of having the SM in them. However, once I've found some more, I'll certainly look into actually improving them and making them even remotely feasible.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 14, 2010)

SM is not THAT sexy that I want to convert everything to it!


----------



## Forte (Jul 14, 2010)

just do z' and sexy move commutator lol


----------



## dada222 (Jul 14, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> SM is not THAT sexy that I want to convert everything to it!



Lol the lolcat disagrees (I'd post a picture but ... no  )


----------



## Sakarie (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, some one should really do this guide where you just use sexy move to solve CO! But i think the fastest way would be doing sexy move like RiDiRD.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 14, 2010)

CO?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 14, 2010)

Corner orientation, I'd guess. He's saying use a z' rotation, and solve the corners using commutators, which someone else suggested before.


----------

